# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کم خوابی :(

## _ZAPATA_

*سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید* :Yahoo (83): 

*شما چه راهکارهایی برای کمتر خوابیدن دارید منظورم کمتر از حد طبیعی هست مثلا بیدار ماندن شب ها

احساس میکنم شبها وقتی میخوابم وقتم داره تلف میشه  چیکار کنم؟؟؟

به نظرتون قهوه خوبه بخورم>>*

----------


## milad 22

نخوابی که چی بشه مثلا ؟ میخوای متابولیسم عادی بدنتو کله پا کنی ؟؟ روزا رو هم اینطوری از دست میدی شک نکن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -


کاهش بهره ذهنیابتلا به سرطانکندشدن واکنش محیطیخطر افسردگیافزایش خطر اختلالات عصبیضعف سیستم ایمنی بدنافزایش خطر ابتلا به دیابتافزایش خطر ابتلا به بیماری‌های قلبی-عروقیفشار خونچاقی: پژوهش‌گران مرکز تحقیق تغذیه و چاقی نیویورک به این نتیجه رسیدند که کم‌خوابی شبانه علاوه بر به هم ریختن حال و هوا و مزاج آدمی موجب چاقی و به هم ریختن ظاهر بدن می‌گردد.

حسین دادا روزی حداقل 6 ساعتو حتما باس بخوابی کمتر خوابیدن واسه بعد عید شاید نتیجه بخش باشه ولی الان فقط به خودت لطمه میزنه

----------


## new boy

ترسم نرسی به کعبه ای اعرابی
*این ره که تو میروی به ترکستان است 


افراط نکن.*

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> نخوابی که چی بشه مثلا ؟ میخوای متابولیسم عادی بدنتو کله پا کنی ؟؟ روزا رو هم اینطوری از دست میدی شک نکن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> کاهش بهره ذهنیابتلا به سرطانکندشدن واکنش محیطیخطر افسردگیافزایش خطر اختلالات عصبیضعف سیستم ایمنی بدنافزایش خطر ابتلا به دیابتافزایش خطر ابتلا به بیماری‌های قلبی-عروقیفشار خونچاقی: پژوهش‌گران مرکز تحقیق تغذیه و چاقی نیویورک به این نتیجه رسیدند که کم‌خوابی شبانه علاوه بر به هم ریختن حال و هوا و مزاج آدمی موجب چاقی و به هم ریختن ظاهر بدن می‌گردد.
> 
> حسین دادا روزی حداقل 6 ساعتو حتما باس بخوابی کمتر خوابیدن واسه بعد عید شاید نتیجه بخش باشه ولی الان فقط به خودت لطمه میزنه


منظورم این نیست که کلا بیدار بموونم تا صبح  :Yahoo (83): 

مثلا میخوام تا ساعت 2 تا 3 بیدار بمونم چیکار کنم :Yahoo (39):

----------


## milad 22

> منظورم این نیست که کلا بیدار بموونم تا صبح 
> 
> مثلا میخوام تا ساعت 2 تا 3 بیدار بمونم چیکار کنم


صب چند بیدار میشی ؟ 
مدرسه میری دیگه اره ؟

----------


## _ZAPATA_

آره 7 و نیم

----------


## venus95

> آره 7 و نیم


تا دوسه بیداربمونی هفت ونیمم بری مدرسه؟؟؟
نکن برادرمن این کارو
ادمی ربات که نیستی کاراییت کم میشه
حداقل هفت هشت ساعتوبایدخوابیددرروز

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*آخه برنامه های مدرسمون سنگینه تا 2 و نیم مدرسه هستیم برنامه ریزی مدرسه هم زیاد خوب نیست مثلا ریاضی شیمی زیست و فیزیک همه تو یه روزن که خیلی سنگینه روز قبلش هم که دو و نیم میام خونه وقت نمیکنم همه درس ها رو تموم کنم*  :Yahoo (31): *
در ضمن فقط تشریحی یا تستی میخونم یعنی تعادل ندارم به همین خاطر قلم چی کم میارم* :Yahoo (31): *
الان این هفته هیچی تست کار نکردم* :Yahoo (31):

----------


## nitah

خواب کافی یکی از ضروریات هست برای سال کنکور
شما وقتی خوابی مغزتون در حال استراحت و تجدید نیرو و انرژی برای روز بعد هست ، پس اگه نخوابی و با یک مغز خسته که با کمبود انرژی روبه رو هست ادامه بدی عملا موقع درس خواندن در حال تلف کردن وقتتی چون بازده کارت بعد از چند روز کم خوابی بشدت پایین میاد. شما از 24ساعت شبانه روز 7ساعت بخواب ، از 17 ساعت باقی مونده بخوبی استفاده کن. به قول آقای افشار بچه ها تا میخوان زیاد درس بخونن میان اول سراغ خوابشون که اونو کم کنن!! درحالیکه لازم نیست باید وقتای تلف شده بیداری و وقتای مرده رو استفاده کرد.

من شب امتحان زبان فارسی نهایی فقط 3.5ساعت خوابیدم!!! و نتیجه اش این شد که صبح سر جلسه عملا گیج میزدم!! در حالیکه اگه خوب استراحت کردم با تمرکز خوبی امتحان میدادم .

----------


## Takfir

من یک مدتی بی خواب شدم و خسته شدم! و با خستگی به سمتِ درس ها رفتم!

باور نمیکنید درسی که من توش همیشه حتی نهایی بیست میگرفتم برام یه غول شده بود! خیلییییییییی ازش میترسیدم تا اینکه دوباره رفتم سراغش و درست شد!

منظورم اینه وقتی شما تو حالت خستگی برید سراغ درس به صورت وحشتناکی از درس زده میشید! و حالتون از درس به هم میخوره!

این کارِ شما مناسب نیست حسین جان

بهت پیشنهاد میکنم به جاش سرعت مطالعتو بالا ببری!

اگه این کارو نکنی خدا وکیلی ممکنه مثل اون پریود زمانی من کارت به روان شناس بکشه!

چون حس گناه همراه با حس تنفر از خودت بخاطر خستگی شدیدا اذیتت میکنه!

هر هفته حتما یک روز استراحت مطلق کن!

  مختو شارژژژژژژژژژژژژژ کن

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
رفیق ، بنظر من که این کارو اصلا انجام نده ! هر چقدر روند مطالعت سخت باشه ، که نخوابیدن یه سختی در عین مطالعه هست ، زودتر کم میاری ، تا کنکور بیشتر از شش ماه زمان مونده الان اگه بخوای کم خوابی کنی فوق فوقش یه ماه دووم میاری . این حرفارو که میزنم همش تجربه س تئوری نیستن که بخوای آزمون و خطا کنی ..
از تک تک لحظات بیداریت استفاده کن و از خوابت اصلا اصلا اصلا نزن که به قول دوستمون این ره که تو میروی ...

----------


## _ZAPATA_

من سومم :Yahoo (83):  ممنون از همه ی دوستان ولی بازم ته دلم یه طوریه :yahoo (94):

نمیشه یه هفته امتحان کنم ببینم چی میشه :Yahoo (117): ؟؟؟

----------


## SonaMi

> من یک مدتی بی خواب شدم و خسته شدم! و با خستگی به سمتِ درس ها رفتم!
> 
> باور نمیکنید درسی که من توش همیشه حتی نهایی بیست میگرفتم برام یه غول شده بود! خیلییییییییی ازش میترسیدم تا اینکه دوباره رفتم سراغش و درست شد!
> 
> منظورم اینه وقتی شما تو حالت خستگی برید سراغ درس به صورت وحشتناکی از درس زده میشید! و حالتون از درس به هم میخوره!
> 
> این کارِ شما مناسب نیست حسین جان
> 
> بهت پیشنهاد میکنم به جاش سرعت مطالعتو بالا ببری!
> ...


بر حسب چه معیاری باید یه روز کامل استراحت کنه ؟

----------


## Am7r

داش من ساعت 11 تا 7 میخوابم باز فرداش ناهارو که میزنم تا 1ساعت شات داون میشم اون وقت تو میگی ساعت 3 بخوابی 7 پاشی یا ابالفضل  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## eskalis

توی دین هست 

8 ساعت خواب 
8 ساعت کار
8ساعت عبادت

----------


## _ZAPATA_

در ضمن یه چیز دیگم بگم من کلا نمیتونم زیاد بخوابم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Takfir

> بر حسب چه معیاری باید یه روز کامل استراحت کنه ؟

----------


## Am7r

عزیز من خودم امروز فیزیک امتحان گرفت + شیمی ، شیمی کلی درس داد فیزیک هم 2تا مبحث گفت دینی هم 1درس داد فردا هم امتحان زیست داریم چطوری نمیتونی جمع کنی
من تا ساعت 10 همه درسهای امروز و فردا رو با تست جمع میکنم از 10 میام تو نت راحت 11 هم بیهوش میشم :d

----------


## Zanbagh

برادر من مگه قصد خودکشی داری.الآن روزی6ساعتم بخونی بسه...روزهای تعطیل هم12ساعت...بعد عید هم بیشترش کن...سعی کن اتلاف وقتت توی روز رو کم کنی بعدا ب فکر کم کردن خواب بیفت

----------


## Takfir

> برادر من مگه قصد خودکشی داری.الآن روزی6ساعتم بخونی بسه...روزهای تعطیل هم12ساعت...بعد عید هم بیشترش کن...سعی کن اتلاف وقتت توی روز رو کم کنی بعدا ب فکر کم کردن خواب بیفت


به نکته خیلی خوبی اشاره کردی!

مشاور مام میگفت انرژیتو یکم سیو کن واسه عید و عید به بعد!

در ضمن از شما نمیپرسن معدل پیش دانشگاهیت چند شد!

میپرسن کجا قبول شدی؟!

----------


## mohamadj07

در طول شبانه روز باید 6-8 ساعت خواب داشته باشید...
سعی کنید از وقت های مرده بیشتر استفاده کنید تا خواب...به جسمتون اسیب میزنه
ضمن اینکه مغز مهلت ریکاوری پیدا نمیکنه
از وقت های مرده، خلاصه نویسی ها، کتاب های لقمه مهروماه، دست نوشته ها و یا هرچیز کاربردی دیگه
توی راه مدرسه...زنگای تفریح...تایمای استراحت سرکلاس...و چیزای دیگه
همین کارای خرد خرد توی 10 روز خودشون رو نشون میدن! چه برسه به تایم بیشتر...

----------


## nitah

> برادر من مگه قصد خودکشی داری.الآن روزی6ساعتم بخونی بسه...روزهای تعطیل هم12ساعت...بعد عید هم بیشترش کن...سعی کن اتلاف وقتت توی روز رو کم کنی بعدا ب فکر کم کردن خواب بیفت


دقیقا ! معلم ریاضی پیش ما خودش رتبه 49 کنکور بود و چون عشق ریاضی بوده رفته این رشته . قبل عید میگفت 7تا 8 ساعت بخوابید و به استراحتتون اهمیت بدید ، بعد عید از اوایل اردیبهشت دیگه میگفت بچه ها از الان به بعد خودکشی کنید تو درس خوندن من بهتون تضمین میدم هیچیتون نمیشه!!!! و خوابتون 6ساعت کافیه نه کمتر نه بیشتر .

خیلی مهمه که انرژیتو واسه بعد عید که اوج رقابت هاس نگه داری ، دختر دایی من قبل عید با اینکه مدرسه میرفت 60 70 ساعت مطالعه هفته اش بود ینی میخوووونداااا ! روزای تعطیل دیگه خودشو میکشت!! بعد عید خسته شد یهو ساعت مطالعه اش افت کرد و دوستاش که قبل عید نهایت 40 50 ساعت میخوندن رسیدن به 70ساعت در هفته . نتیجه اینکه اونا 200 و 600 منطقه 1 شدن این 1007 !!!!! (تجربی)

----------


## amin278

کم خوابی عوارض  خیلی زیادی داره
یعنی اگر در شبانه روز کمتر از 7 ساعت بخوابی یعنی داری با سلامتیت مبارزه می کنی
استراحت مغز و چشم ها خیلی مهمه
هیچوقت هیچکاری نکن که سلامتیت بخطر بیفته
من الان چشم هام دچار جدا شدگی زجاجیه شده که بعضی وقتا واقعا دیوونم میکنه که باعثشم یه زحمت بی ثمری بود که تو دوران المپ کشیدم و حالا پشیمونم

----------


## Zanbagh

> کم خوابی عوارض  خیلی زیادی داره
> یعنی اگر در شبانه روز کمتر از 7 ساعت بخوابی یعنی داری با سلامتیت مبارزه می کنی
> استراحت مغز و چشم ها خیلی مهمه
> هیچوقت هیچکاری نکن که سلامتیت بخطر بیفته
> من الان چشم هام دچار جدا شدگی زجاجیه شده که بعضی وقتا واقعا دیوونم میکنه که باعثشم یه زحمت بی ثمری بود که تو دوران المپ کشیدم و حالا پشیمونم


دقیقا...منم اینقدر از چشام کار کشیدم توی شبا...که الآن واقعا دارم اذیت میشم و سردردای طولانی دارم ک دکتر میگه واسه چشمامه
سعی کن حتما خوب بخوابی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> در طول شبانه روز باید 6-8 ساعت خواب داشته باشید...
> سعی کنید از وقت های مرده بیشتر استفاده کنید تا خواب...به جسمتون اسیب میزنه
> ضمن اینکه مغز مهلت ریکاوری پیدا نمیکنه
> از وقت های مرده، خلاصه نویسی ها، کتاب های لقمه مهروماه، دست نوشته ها و یا هرچیز کاربردی دیگه
> توی راه مدرسه...زنگای تفریح...تایمای استراحت سرکلاس...و چیزای دیگه
> همین کارای خرد خرد توی 10 روز خودشون رو نشون میدن! چه برسه به تایم بیشتر...


دقیق
اگه از وقت های مرده ات استفاده کنی و توی روز هم وقتتو هدر ندی و خوب بخونی حتی همون6ساعت کافیه...با کیفیت بخون. کمیت مهم نیست
این باعث میشه شب با آرامش بخوابی و خوابت کم هم نباشه.چون گفتی اصلا با خواب مشکل داری میگم
پیاده روی صبحم خیلی خوبه
اصلااااااااا به کم کردن خواب فک نکن7ساعت لازمه

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*دوستان یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم 

برای تعادل تست و تشریحی چیکار کنم؟؟؟*  :Yahoo (83): 

*حالم داره از قلم چی به هم میخوره* :Yahoo (50): 

*میشه روزایی که قلم چی ندارم سنجش شرکت کنم چون خودم به سنجش بیشتر اعتماد دارم؟؟*

----------


## Zanbagh

چی بگم والا.من نه کانونم نه سنجش.تو هم فقط بخوووون.تست بزن...تشریحی خودش جور میشه

----------


## mohamadj07

> *دوستان یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم 
> 
> برای تعادل تست و تشریحی چیکار کنم؟؟؟* 
> 
> *حالم داره از قلم چی به هم میخوره*
> 
> *میشه روزایی که قلم چی ندارم سنجش شرکت کنم چون خودم به سنجش بیشتر اعتماد دارم؟؟*


والا همینجوری داری میگی وقت کم دارم! حالا اون یه جمعه که وقت خیلی خوبیه رو میخوای ازمون بدی!
نمیدونم والا تصمیم با خودته...

----------


## mika

کم خوابی معایبش از محاسنش بیشتره

----------


## nitah

> *دوستان یه سوال دیگه هم داشتم 
> 
> برای تعادل تست و تشریحی چیکار کنم؟؟؟* 
> 
> *حالم داره از قلم چی به هم میخوره*
> 
> *میشه روزایی که قلم چی ندارم سنجش شرکت کنم چون خودم به سنجش بیشتر اعتماد دارم؟؟*


نه دو ازمونه بشی کلا میریزه بهم برنامه هات و سردرگم میشی اشتباه نکن، یکیشون رو انتخاب کن و با همون ادامه بده . اگه به سنجش بیشتر اعتماد داری خب برو سنجش اینجوری فکرت ازادتره و ارامش بیشتری داری .

----------


## rezagmi

> *سلام دوستان یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید*
> 
> *شما چه راهکارهایی برای کمتر خوابیدن دارید منظورم کمتر از حد طبیعی هست مثلا بیدار ماندن شب ها
> 
> احساس میکنم شبها وقتی میخوابم وقتم داره تلف میشه  چیکار کنم؟؟؟
> 
> به نظرتون قهوه خوبه بخورم>>*


شب نخوابیدن اشتباهه
من 1 میخوابم 7 بیدار میشم
تازش هم تا 1 درس نمیخونم،تا 9 جمع میکنم درس رو بعدا نت و تلویزیون و ....

----------


## Purple NarSiS

دقیقا این الان حکایت حال منه!
دیشب ساعت 2 خوابیدم و صبح ساعت 7 بیدار شدم. شب قبلش هم کمتر از این خوابیدم و دیروز ظهر رو هم استراحت نکردم.
الان یه لیوان بزرگ قهوه غلیط جلوامه ولی بازم خوردنش سر دردم رو خوب نکرده.
بخواد اثر هم بکنه فوقش برای نیم ساعت تا 1 ساعت خواب رو از سرم دور کنه.
نکن این کارو با خودت پسر جان.

----------


## new boy

> *آخه برنامه های مدرسمون سنگینه تا 2 و نیم مدرسه هستیم برنامه ریزی مدرسه هم زیاد خوب نیست مثلا ریاضی شیمی زیست و فیزیک همه تو یه روزن که خیلی سنگینه روز قبلش هم که دو و نیم میام خونه وقت نمیکنم همه درس ها رو تموم کنم* *
> در ضمن فقط تشریحی یا تستی میخونم یعنی تعادل ندارم به همین خاطر قلم چی کم میارم**
> الان این هفته هیچی تست کار نکردم*


مدرسه رو بپیچون .... یا کلا نرو یا درس های مهم رو برو

----------


## na3r!n

به نظرم من خواب باید همیشه تکمیل باشه :Yahoo (83): 
من از اول سال تحصیلی شب 12یا 1 میخوابیدم صبم 6 بیدار میشدم ولی درطول روز همش خسته بودم ،ورزشم میکردم ولی بازم فایده نداشت....
الان چند روز 8 ساعت میخوابم کلی انرژی دارم .....

----------


## sama

ولی من تو خوابم فک نمیکنم مغزم در حال استراحت باشه ... اکثرا دارم ی خوابی میبینم که مغزم حس میکنم در حال تجزیه و تحلیل ادامه ی اون خواب هست که صحنه های بعدی رو بیافرینه !!!!!!!!

نمیدونم واقعا اگه کسی میدونه به منم بگه خواب از کجا نشات میگیره ؟ از ذهن خودمون ؟ از ذهن دیگران نسبت به ما ؟ 
مثلا دیشب ی خوابی دیدم حس میکنم این خواب از ذهنیت یکی دیگه نسبت به من نشات گرفته بود ...

یا من اصلا قدرت تجزیه و تحلیلم رو تو خواب از دست نمیدم ... یعنی میتونم ی مسئله ریاضی رو تو خوابم حل کنم ... تا حالا چند بار اینکارو کردم ...
یا کاملا تو خواب آگاهم ... یعنی مثلا اگه تو خوابم کسی رو ببینم که باهاش قهرم در واقعیت ... تو خواب هم محلش نمیذارم ....

ببخشید استارتر تاپیک خواب نیست ولی واقعا این مسئله که میگید روزی انقدر ساعت باید خوابید به نظر من جالب اومد ... چون من حس نمیکنم تو خوابم خیلی استراحت کنم ...

----------


## mohamadj07

> ولی من تو خوابم فک نمیکنم مغزم در حال استراحت باشه ... اکثرا دارم ی خوابی میبینم که مغزم حس میکنم در حال تجزیه و تحلیل ادامه ی اون خواب هست که صحنه های بعدی رو بیافرینه !!!!!!!!
> 
> نمیدونم واقعا اگه کسی میدونه به منم بگه خواب از کجا نشات میگیره ؟ از ذهن خودمون ؟ از ذهن دیگران نسبت به ما ؟ 
> مثلا دیشب ی خوابی دیدم حس میکنم این خواب از ذهنیت یکی دیگه نسبت به من نشات گرفته بود ...
> 
> یا من اصلا قدرت تجزیه و تحلیلم رو تو خواب از دست نمیدم ... یعنی میتونم ی مسئله ریاضی رو تو خوابم حل کنم ... تا حالا چند بار اینکارو کردم ...
> یا کاملا تو خواب آگاهم ... یعنی مثلا اگه تو خوابم کسی رو ببینم که باهاش قهرم در واقعیت ... تو خواب هم محلش نمیذارم ....
> 
> ببخشید استارتر تاپیک خواب نیست ولی واقعا این مسئله که میگید روزی انقدر ساعت باید خوابید به نظر من جالب اومد ... چون من حس نمیکنم تو خوابم خیلی استراحت کنم ...


همه ی این چیزا به نظرم عادی هست...منم توی خواب اختیار دارم...ینی اکثرا دارن...
یه سری از خواب ها اگه توفیقشو داشته باشید الهام هست...
من جواب یه سری از سوالام رو توی خواب پیدا میکنم!!!! خب این به نظرم طبیعی هست...
بذارید یه داستانی رو بگم: سازنده ی چرخ خیاطی وقتی چرخ خیاطی رو ساخت، سوزن از سمت پایین به بالا حرکت میکرد...ینی سوزن در حالت عادی پایینه چرخ بود! بعد که کار میکرد سوزن میومد بالا و میزد تو پارچه...
این عمل باعث میشد بارها و بارها سوزن بشکنه...همه چیز رو بررسی میکرد و میدید مشکلی نداره...کلافه شده بود
یه شب توی خواب صحنه ی جنگ رو میبینه...خلاصه سربازا حمله میکنن و میندازنش رو زمین...بعد با نیزه میزنن توی سینه اش....اینم از خواب با وحشت میپره...یه مقدار که اروم میشه یاد اون صحنه میوفته! بعد میگه چرا سوزن خیاطی رو بالا نذارم؟ مثل اون ضربه ی نیزه به سینه اش! شاید درست شد!!!
میره سوزن چرخ خیاطی رو میاره بالا، دیگه کمتر میشکنه و درست میشه! به همین صورت که چرخ های امروزی هستن...

شما فک میکنی مغزت استراحت نمیکنه...یه شب تا صبح بیدار بمونی میبینی چه بلایی سرت میاد!!!
به نظرم قبل از خواب خودتو آروم کن....ریلکس بشی...ساعت خوابت رو هم اروم کن...خیلی بهت کمک میکنه...

----------


## new boy

> همه ی این چیزا به نظرم عادی هست...منم توی خواب اختیار دارم...ینی اکثرا دارن...
> یه سری از خواب ها اگه توفیقشو داشته باشید الهام هست...
> من جواب یه سری از سوالام رو توی خواب پیدا میکنم!!!! خب این به نظرم طبیعی هست...
> بذارید یه داستانی رو بگم: سازنده ی چرخ خیاطی وقتی چرخ خیاطی رو ساخت، سوزن از سمت پایین به بالا حرکت میکرد...ینی سوزن در حالت عادی پایینه چرخ بود! بعد که کار میکرد سوزن میومد بالا و میزد تو پارچه...
> این عمل باعث میشد بارها و بارها سوزن بشکنه...همه چیز رو بررسی میکرد و میدید مشکلی نداره...کلافه شده بود
> یه شب توی خواب صحنه ی جنگ رو میبینه...خلاصه سربازا حمله میکنن و میندازنش رو زمین...بعد با نیزه میزنن توی سینه اش....اینم از خواب با وحشت میپره...یه مقدار که اروم میشه یاد اون صحنه میوفته! بعد میگه چرا سوزن خیاطی رو بالا نذارم؟ مثل اون ضربه ی نیزه به سینه اش! شاید درست شد!!!
> میره سوزن چرخ خیاطی رو میاره بالا، دیگه کمتر میشکنه و درست میشه! به همین صورت که چرخ های امروزی هستن...
> 
> شما فک میکنی مغزت استراحت نمیکنه...یه شب تا صبح بیدار بمونی میبینی چه بلایی سرت میاد!!!
> به نظرم قبل از خواب خودتو آروم کن....ریلکس بشی...ساعت خوابت رو هم اروم کن...خیلی بهت کمک میکنه...


 :Yahoo (39):  جواب سوالا تو خواب .......... یا خدا ......  چطوری به این مقام رسیدی ؟؟ هر چند این سیر و سلوکی که جنابعالی داری از هر کسی بر نمیاد!

----------


## mohamadj07

> جواب سوالا تو خواب .......... یا خدا ......  چطوری به این مقام رسیدی ؟؟ هر چند این سیر و سلوکی که جنابعالی داری از هر کسی بر نمیاد!


عزیزم جواب تست زیست شناسی که توی خواب نمیاد!!!!!!  :Yahoo (20): 
یه سری اتفاقات رو نمیدونی چجوری میوفته...بعد توی خواب میبینی...جوابت رو میگیری...
میگن در خواب روح شما هست، نمیخوام خیلی وارد جزئیات بشم...ولی میگن روح محدود به زمان و مکان نیس، واسه همین به گذشته یا آینده، به مکانی دور هم میری...که فک میکنم برای هممون اتفاق افتاده باشه...نیوفتاده؟!

----------


## new boy

> عزیزم جواب تست زیست شناسی که توی خواب نمیاد!!!!!! 
> یه سری اتفاقات رو نمیدونی چجوری میوفته...بعد توی خواب میبینی...جوابت رو میگیری...
> میگن در خواب روح شما هست، نمیخوام خیلی وارد جزئیات بشم...ولی میگن روح محدود به زمان و مکان نیس، واسه همین به گذشته یا آینده، به مکانی دور هم میری...که فک میکنم برای هممون اتفاق افتاده باشه...نیوفتاده؟!


محمد خان شوخی کردم من ........ :Yahoo (76): 
اتفاقا دوران دبستان بودم مدادپاککنم رو یه هفته گم کردم خواب دیدم زیر تحت افتاده .. رفتم دیدم واقعا همونجاست .... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Simon2

اما كم خوابي تاثيري روبعضيا نمي ذاره.مثلا من خودم واسه امتحانات نهايي حدود يك ماه دو سه ساعت مي خوابيدم اما هيچ اثري رو من نذاشت .يا مثلا بيژن مرتضوي كه مي گفت چند ساله شبا دو ساعت مي خوابه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

اما كم خوابي تاثيري روبعضيا نمي ذاره.مثلا من خودم واسه امتحانات نهايي حدود يك ماه دو سه ساعت مي خوابيدم اما هيچ اثري رو من نذاشت .يا مثلا بيژن مرتضوي كه مي گفت چند ساله شبا دو ساعت مي خوابه

----------


## mohamadj07

> اما كم خوابي تاثيري روبعضيا نمي ذاره.مثلا من خودم واسه امتحانات نهايي حدود يك ماه دو سه ساعت مي خوابيدم اما هيچ اثري رو من نذاشت .يا مثلا بيژن مرتضوي كه مي گفت چند ساله شبا دو ساعت مي خوابه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> اما كم خوابي تاثيري روبعضيا نمي ذاره.مثلا من خودم واسه امتحانات نهايي حدود يك ماه دو سه ساعت مي خوابيدم اما هيچ اثري رو من نذاشت .يا مثلا بيژن مرتضوي كه مي گفت چند ساله شبا دو ساعت مي خوابه


منم چند ماه دو سه ساعت میخوابیدم
ولی این نیس ک اثر نداره!!! 
اثرش رو وقتی چهل سالت شد میبینی!!!! یه سریا هم مستقیما تاثیراتش رو الان میبنن...

----------

